# Is AVS Video Converter worth buying?



## vandy013 (Jul 2, 2006)

I've recently been looking for a good video converter that can convert basically anything into anything else. I've tried some free ones and not been very impressed, so I started looking at purchasing one. I came across this site:http://video-converter-software-review.toptenreviews.com/ which reviews 10 different versions. It lists AVS Video Converter as the best, and in fact it does look like the best. Also, when I clicked the link, it says that you can get all their products, and unlimited upgrades, for just $59.

I'm wondering if anyone else has used this, and what you think of it. It almost seems to good to be true--8 programs with all future upgrades for just $59. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## kgfouts (Jan 6, 2010)

Try the free stuff first. You can find free software from download.com.

___________________
16 channel dvr


----------



## vandy013 (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks, but as I said above, I've tried the free ones and not been impressed. Also, you can try this one for free too. But I want to know if anyone has actually used it, and what they think of it.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

That website you came across is crap. 
It only suggests products that give commissions, and the "best" product is the one paying the most money.

Everything in that list is trash. Cheap Chinese junkware.


----------



## BruinBeer (May 28, 2009)

I have the AVS Video Converter and I must say its not something special and I'm not very impressed with. It just have the same video formats like many other payd and free converters. I don't think its worth the money


----------



## ww927bin (Mar 10, 2010)

try some free converter like super,handbrake,...they are good 

i install handbrake and pavtube because i want to burn my tivo files .

PS:Handbrake Output format are limited, only MP4, MKV, and M4V.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

vandy013 said:


> I've tried some free ones and not been very impressed, so I started looking at purchasing one.


Which ones have you tried?

Peace...


----------



## alexnikle100 (Mar 10, 2010)

i have tried handbrake and leawo, both of them are good.


----------



## MarkHaigh (Mar 21, 2010)

I didn't have good experiences with AVS Video Converter - I found it slow and gave strangely large file sizes. Still looking for a good all-in-one (or even a good most-in-one!).


----------



## ww927bin (Mar 10, 2010)

According to my own experience using Video Converters, I am convinced that there is sofware called Pavtube Video Converter($35) powerful in converting. 

I used it and found it supports plenty of video and audio formats such as MP4, 3GP, 3G2, AVI, MPG. MOV, MKV, AVI, FLV,AVCHD,TIVO, VOB, SWF, MP3, FLAC, OGG, WAV, AC3, M4A, MP3, WAV, etc. 

Comparing with other converters, I prefer Pavtube one because of its fast conversion speed and its pretty good output video and audio whcih satisfy me.It is said that this software applies unique audio and video sync technology which can guarantee the audio and video match. 

Of course, if u dont need so many formats, handbrake also is a good choice.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

vandy013 said:


> I've tried the free ones and not been impressed.


Anything in this *List* .. you missed ??
Have you tried Super in this list ???


----------



## bazhtg (Jul 19, 2007)

try convert x to dvd I have been using this for 12months its great,it even puts a menu up if you want more than one video on a dvd.


----------



## hay824650 (Mar 22, 2010)

As with any software, the *Moyea software* is great! Really easy to use and the cropping, trimming functionality is an added bonus! I found it by searching on Google. a great piece of software!


----------

